# Triplewax fast wax



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Done a search on this but only found that a few people on here do rate it for a quick fix,curious to know what it contains?and is it more a sealant/wax that adds protection or just a qd?

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

It leaves protection not done a proper longevity test yet keep meaning too mind you there are lots of stuff i mean to do...:lol:
I have it ive used it its the fastest spray wax i have ever used...:thumb:
Cheap if asda still have at £2 mind you there price before was £3.50.

Contents...

Mix of wax it says and 5-15% Aliphatic Hydrocarbons
5% Non-ionic Surfacants
also Benzisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone

Yeah im non the wiser...:lol:

The polish is the same plus contains... Polycarboxylates and perfume and Coumarin.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> It leaves protection not done a proper longevity test yet keep meaning too mind you there are lots of stuff i mean to do...:lol:
> I have it ive used it its the fastest spray wax i have ever used...:thumb:
> Cheap if asda still have at £2 mind you there price before was £3.50.
> 
> ...


The autochem which was also at Asda was a £1 and very good stuff, hard to argue at the price thats a surety :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not half, a bargain and the fast wax is super fast to use and no residue on trims...:thumb:


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

2.0conv said:


> Any pics?


Sorry dude was not a proper test as such, but it does protect and repel and is super super fast to use, you could even do twice a week or more its so fast and is cheap especially at the asda price of late, with so many line's @ £2 making better saving than there 2 for £5 that they dropped a week or two before the rollback.:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Not half, a bargain and the fast wax is super fast to use and no residue on trims...:thumb:


Indeed, the Autochem is Fastwax


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Wax left Polish Right
Each Cheaper than the middle bottle...:thumb:
The middle bottle is no contender for Vics Concourse....:lol:*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Indeed, the Autochem is Fastwax


Nice...:thumb: But no Autochem in our local...


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply James,think i will get a bottle next time im in to give it a shot..not on mine,but the missus clio:lol:

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have 2 of the polish and 2 of the fastwax, half the pleasure of this game is applying...:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Nice...:thumb: But no Autochem in our local...


There none left in my locals, think they were a '1 off' for asda only .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> There none left in my locals, think they were a '1 off' for asda only .


Never seen them ever in our Asda.
But as we have posted stuff in the past despite such a huge chain the stock varies all over...:lol:

Only this week has the Donny one got the kent 15 packs and how long they been on the go about 6 months or so...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Never seen them ever in our Asda.
> But as we have posted stuff in the past despite such a huge chain the stock varies all over...:lol:
> 
> Only this week has the Donny one got the kent 15 packs and how long they been on the go about 6 months or so...











I think I posted this at the time of the sighting, wish I had purchased other lines to try, but only went with the spray wax.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

The dashboard cleaner i thought was pretty good,nice matt finish.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not surprised they shot off the shelves, what you got to loose at a squid.... Man a well known bag of crisps is getting towards a £1 these days i know which i would buy...:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I am using a bottle of Triplewax "Car polish" on shuts and trim panels and it is very long lasting not in the Natty's Blue & white league obviously but it is there and beading fine months after use.

I am also quite impressed by Triplewax self drying and also just their car shampoo it has a massive amount of wax in it and when I do a 50/50 with AS duet (mine is the older Duet) I get wonderful beading after washing.

My missus bought this just as a sort of after thought in Asda for £40 for both or something equally stupid and I have to admit. I am truly impressed.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Cleaned this today, used the car plan polish followed by the Autochem spray wax, wish I had done some before pics now


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Derek Mc said:


> I am using a bottle of Triplewax "Car polish" on shuts and trim panels and it is very long lasting not in the Natty's Blue & white league obviously but it is there and beading fine months after use.
> 
> I am also quite impressed by Triplewax self drying and also just their car shampoo it has a massive amount of wax in it and when I do a 50/50 with AS duet (mine is the older Duet) I get wonderful beading after washing.
> 
> My missus bought this just as a sort of after thought in Asda for £40 for both or something equally stupid and I have to admit. I am truly impressed.


£40 for both...:doublesho
Did you buy 25 litre drums....:lol:


----------

